# CAAD10 Replacement Fork



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

I had the bad luck of snapping one of the dropouts of my CAAD10 fork. Totally my fault!!

Should I just stick to the same fork or are there better options out there that I should consider? I would love to have aluminium dropouts instead of carbon.

Does any one know the rake and axle to crown that I would need in case I get a different brand?

Thanks


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Road Forks + Parts - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Check Ebay for a Evo fork.


----------



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.

I thought I would share this info: I checked directy with Cannondale and they confirmed that for a size 54 CAAD10 the fork rake is 50mm. See geo chart 

CAAD10 3 ULTEGRA - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

For all EVO bikes fork rake is 45mm, so an EVO fork would change handling a bit.

cannondale experts have a fork that will work, but color is not the same. Any other ideas where I can find a fork would be great.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

What color do you need? I have a 54cm CAAD10 in BBQ Matte Black (2012 CAAD10-3), it has a scratch on one side of the fork, purely cosmetic. It still bugs me because the bike was out of my hands when it got scratched  ...regardless, on ebay i saw there is 45mm rake CAAD10 fork's in my matching color for a great price from what looks to be that same cannondale retailer, but i don't see any 50mm rake versions available. I'd love to be able to swap out the fork, might be hard finding a 50mm rake version. I'm not sure how much different that 5mm would feel.


----------



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

I need a white fork with red details.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

sancycling said:


> I need a white fork with red details.


It's not this one? Cannondale CAAD 10 Fork - White+Red - 2RAX3FK54+/WHT - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes that is the one but it is out of stock.
I went ahead and purchased a Red with white details (same colors but reversed). 

I hope I get it soon to get back on the road.

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

sancycling said:


> Yes that is the one but it is out of stock.
> I went ahead and purchased a Red with white details (same colors but reversed).
> 
> I hope I get it soon to get back on the road.
> ...


You will be faster now because you have more red on your bike!!!!
And that CAAD10 for you bought is the one on my bike for my color scheme.

May I ask how you broke the dropout?? Did you drop the bike with the wheel off?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

sancycling said:


> Yes that is the one but it is out of stock.
> I went ahead and purchased a Red with white details (same colors but reversed).
> 
> I hope I get it soon to get back on the road.
> ...


Oh and CannondaleExperts are great to work with. I've ordered many parts from them in the past. They are InfiniteCycles on Ebay IIRC.


----------



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

More red = Faster. I like that!!!
I broke the dropout while taking the bike off the roofrack. I didn't undo the skewer all the way and when I pulled it out, a piece of the dropout snapped. The wheel skewer can still be tightened but I have no idea if some fibers were damaged or weakened... I don't want to take the risk and crash at high speed.

First time I buy anything from CannondaleExperts. So I'm glad you had a good experience working with them.


----------



## sancycling (Sep 3, 2012)

Just wanted to update and share my experience. So I purchased the fork from cannondale experts and it arrived perfectly. Caad10 has two different forks, 45mm and 50mm fork rake. Based on the Cannondale geometry tables and an e-mail from them I ordered 50mm rake. While replacing the fork I noticed that the dopouts looked quite different and after measuring it I noticed that the original fork is 45mm rake not 50mm as cannondale confirmed and therefore I ordered.
I researched a bit and found this simple tool to calculate trail. Bicycle Trail Calculator | yojimg.net

Pluggin in the numbers from the Cannondale chart, I see differences for trail numbers for sizes 48, 50, 52 and 54. To get the trail numbers specified, you have to use a 45mm rake, not 50 as specified. So clearly there is an issue with the data published by Cannondale. According to a couple of articles I read 56 trail is a neutral and balanced number sort of standard for a race/performace bike (Tarmac, Madone in size 54 have a trail of 56).

I did the same for trek and specialized and all the numbers matched in all their sizes (Madone, Domane, Tarmac and Roubaix). So I conclude that the calculation tool works.

I suggest that if you need to replace your fork, make sure you measure before ordering, do not base your info on Cannondale published data, or customer service answers as they base the response on incorrect data.

On the road the bike does feel different, not enough to justify buying another fork... but the geometry and feel is not how the bike was designed to perform.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

sancycling said:


> On the road the bike does feel different, not enough to justify buying another fork... but the geometry and feel is not how the bike was designed to perform.


"Different" means worse?

So how different is it while (a) going straight, (b) braking, (c) cornering, (d) descending, (e) riding with no hands?
What's the difference in stability with the new rake?


----------



## supermanrob (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay would like to revive this thread since I am in search of a replacement fork for my 2012 CAAD 10. having a hard time finding one was looking for some help from you guys any suggestions would be great. It's the Matt black one with the white lettering inside and white C on the top portion


----------

